# My wave new Sacpe



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Here is the new scape of my aquarium Let me know what you think.

It is only a week old will put more picture with time


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

well i like everything....but those glass marbles things yes they look nice but um not that natural...but hey once everything is growing maybe i will change my mind


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

That looks cool! I like it. I'm not big on the glass marbles either, but you seemed to have pulled it off tastefully. 
Having that blue in there really gives the tank a peaceful feel. It gives a nice contrast to the warm colors of the discus.


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

Hi would like to know if you think the river of marble is to wide for the size of the aquarium.

Good day every body.


----------



## freshyleif (Jan 9, 2008)

I have to say beautiful. I am usually a naturalist also but I love you creativity and think that as the plants grow it will look great. Only thought is that most rivers have banks you may have already thought of this but I might put some small for-ground plants along the edge to help the blue marbles meld into everything.


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

I actually like the blue glass to create the look of water. It may not be the norm, but is unique & different. I think I would go with a solid background though; I just don't like those planted ones.


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

i like the glass pebbles too, and i love your glass cats, how many do you have?


----------



## bratyboy2 (Feb 5, 2008)

i dont think that it is to wide just maybe take some of the marbles out....that will give the tank a longer depth. then get some crypts in the larger gravel areas to fill in for a weedy bank. that might help the marbles flow a bit more. 

i agree with the background thing...those are a lil distrating and a simple black one or even blue one would be fine. 

good luck!!!:mrgreen:


----------



## jaidexl (Jan 20, 2007)

Haha, Well the blue glass and tonina BG both go against everything purist, but I have to say this is one of the most relaxing tanks I've seen lately. 

I'd go as far as saying, if it were mine, I'd black/ white out the BG and leave the blue glass just to have something different to look at for a while.

Gary Wu or one of those guys uses a few other methods for the water look, involves mirrored material and heavy sloping. Works great in pics but not sure about live viewing, maybe something you'd like to check out.

edit: links> http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/photo-album/47116-seashore.html
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=125&Itemid=38&lang=en
http://www.cau-aqua.net/index.php?option=com_zoom&Itemid=29&catid=153


----------



## Ultimbow (Sep 10, 2005)

*Re: My wave new Scape*

Thanks for all of your comment well apreciated

And to anser your question foofooree there is 18 glass catfish


----------



## dirrtybirdy (May 22, 2007)

looks great! ditch the marbles


----------



## foofooree (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: My wave new Scape*



Ultimbow said:


> Thanks for all of your comment well apreciated
> 
> And to anser your question foofooree there is 18 glass catfish


awesome, i have had a pair that i got when i got back into the hobby that have survived for 5 years and all of my novice mistakes and what-nots, they are one of my favorite fish, i currently have 5


----------



## ngb2322 (Apr 9, 2008)

I love the idea!! The river looks good, but a bit too wide for the aquarium. Also, if you want to give it a look of going into the distance, try having the river start wider at the front and thinner at the back. This way your tank will have a little more depth. With this technique, try "winding the river" to the back of your aquarium a bit, which will also add depth to the scape. The "straight back" river right now makes the aquarium look smaller or scrunched.


----------

